# Rebuilding a collection



## jennalovesbags

I can’t believe the bags I sold over the years, despite RM being my first love. I’m going to document my rebuilding efforts here.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Thankfully I hung onto these two mini Nikkis that I purchased at a sample sale (maybe 2013/14?). I don’t know the colors because they weren’t well marked. Blue has brown and black hash lining and the grown has the b/w dash.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Thankfully I hung onto these two mini Nikkis that I purchased at a sample sale (maybe 2013/14?). I don’t know the colors because they weren’t well marked. Blue has brown and black hash lining and the grown has the b/w dash.


These are really pretty!


----------



## jennalovesbags

This OS red Nikki with blue/white lining and gold signature hardware arrived today!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> This OS red Nikki with blue/white lining and gold signature hardware arrived today!


Is that Scarlet? GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Jenna!!

I feel the same, lol. I’ve been “rebuilding” these past months too.

May I ask which bags you may be searching for specifically?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Is that Scarlet? GORGEOUS!!!


Maybe? I was never good at keeping up with colors. Here’s a close up.


----------



## jennalovesbags

annaversary said:


> Jenna!!
> 
> I feel the same, lol. I’ve been “rebuilding” these past months too.
> 
> May I ask which bags you may be searching for specifically?



I’m working on finding Nikkis. I like the other styles but they don’t work well for me. I have three others coming soon! And a MMAB because it was such a good deal.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I’m working on finding Nikkis. I like the other styles but they don’t work well for me. I have three others coming soon! And a MMAB because it was such a good deal.


I love Nikkis too, I think I got 2 old ones in the past month or so. I have 5 now and 1 mini. I really want a black one.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Maybe? I was never good at keeping up with colors. Here’s a close up.


I think that is Scarlett from 2008.


----------



## Tracy

Love your Nikkis!  Yes, that is Scarlet!


----------



## HavPlenty

I believe my first RM was a dark gray Nikki. Good luck on your rebuild.  It's always tough to sell bags you love.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I think this is elephant but I’m not entirely sure. I will keep searching for FIG.


----------



## jennalovesbags

And now a mini with signature hardware. She’s a little stiff so bathing her in conditioner a few times. Not a great representation of the color but it’s pretty gloomy here on the east coast.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 4493830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now a mini with signature hardware. She’s a little stiff so bathing her in conditioner a few times. Not a great representation of the color but it’s pretty gloomy here on the east coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493831


That is really pretty. I only have one mini, but I love it! You are doing a great job rebuilding your collection!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> That is really pretty. I only have one mini, but I love it! You are doing a great job rebuilding your collection!



Thanks! I was happy to snag a wine in great condition.


----------



## Fashion1

Hey @annaversary! I remember you from the RM heydays. Do you still have your Pearl mab? I still love mine!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I can’t believe the bags I sold over the years, despite RM being my first love. I’m going to document my rebuilding efforts here.


Have you gotten any more RMs?


----------



## shesnochill

Fashion1 said:


> Hey @annaversary! I remember you from the RM heydays. Do you still have your Pearl mab? I still love mine!


I do! 

I’m so happy to hear you still have yours as well!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Ugh, sending my second Nikki in a row back. I keep striking out. I’m also going to rehome my scarlet as I just don’t love the glazed leather.

I so, so wish I still had my FIG and Ebony (?) still. I kick myself daily.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Ugh, sending my second Nikki in a row back. I keep striking out. I’m also going to rehome my scarlet as I just don’t love the glazed leather.
> 
> I so, so wish I still had my FIG and Ebony (?) still. I kick myself daily.


Which ones didn't you like? Do you remember what lining the ebony had? I thought I saw one for sale somewhere.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Which ones didn't you like? Do you remember what lining the ebony had? I thought I saw one for sale somewhere.


I can’t remember. Too long and too many bags ago. I think I saw one as well...


----------



## jennalovesbags

jennalovesbags said:


> I can’t remember. Too long and too many bags ago. I think I saw one as well...



One was a really lovely red but the condition was not as described. And a gray that I had hoped was FIG but was not. Going to hold onto the gray I have for now as the leather is so good but I desperately want my FIG back. Seriously what was I thinking?!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> One was a really lovely red but the condition was not as described. And a gray that I had hoped was FIG but was not. Going to hold onto the gray I have for now as the leather is so good but I desperately want my FIG back. Seriously what was I thinking?!


Don't feel bad, I'm sure you will find one and we will look out for it for you!


----------



## shesnochill

Tracy said:


> Love your Nikkis!  Yes, that is Scarlet!


Tracy!! Hi!!



jennalovesbags said:


> I think this is elephant but I’m not entirely sure. I will keep searching for FIG.
> View attachment 4493815
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493818


I've been eyeing this one.

I'll keep my eyes out for a FIG Nikki for you too!! Along with the others 



jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 4493830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now a mini with signature hardware. She’s a little stiff so bathing her in conditioner a few times. Not a great representation of the color but it’s pretty gloomy here on the east coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493831



Are you only into Mini Nikkis? Or regular sized Nikkis as well? Is this one Wine? Love the Paisley lining! I don't believe I've ever seen one with the Paisley lining before. Certainly not in person at least.

So your current collection is 3 Mini Nikkis?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Thanks for keeping an eye out!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Three out of my four are minis. I prefer the smaller size as I’m not quite 5”3’, but I’m more interested in color/condition.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Here’s my Nikki pile and an updated photo of my wine bc the other one was so poor.


----------



## jennalovesbags

And a darling. This is my first and I love her! Will definitely try to add more of these to my collection as well.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Three out of my four are minis. I prefer the smaller size as I’m not quite 5”3’, but I’m more interested in color/condition.


I love the minis too, I just bought a navy with cc lining, what color is your blue?


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> And a darling. This is my first and I love her! Will definitely try to add more of these to my collection as well.


Oh I have one of these, great bag!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I'm not entirely sure. I purchased it at a SS many years ago, and believe it to be an actual sample. It is *the best* leather. And while I don't carry it often, I also will never get rid of it. That sample sale I also bought the cognac color mini and a full size evergreen Nikki and full size Nude Nikki. I told the evergreen but carried the Nude until she was no longer presentable. Those were the days.


----------



## jennalovesbags

For some reason my quote function isn't working. Sorry, all!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I'm not entirely sure. I purchased it at a SS many years ago, and believe it to be an actual sample. It is *the best* leather. And while I don't carry it often, I also will never get rid of it. That sample sale I also bought the cognac color mini and a full size evergreen Nikki and full size Nude Nikki. I told the evergreen but carried the Nude until she was no longer presentable. Those were the days.


I have a cognat mam, great leather. I love the large Nikkis too, the minis, the MAMs, MABs, I'm hopeless!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Fingers crossed the bag I get today is a keeper...


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Fingers crossed the bag I get today is a keeper...


I can't wait to see!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

She’s here and so pretty! A little dry so I conditioned her and will do another coat later. The color is a little brighter in person but another dark day here in NY.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> She’s here and so pretty! A little dry so I conditioned her and will do another coat later. The color is a little brighter in person but another dark day here in NY.
> 
> View attachment 4766005
> View attachment 4766006


I remember these bags!! What is the official name?  Beautiful!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> I remember these bags!! What is the official name?  Beautiful!!!



I’m not sure actually. I think it was just listed as a hobo. It’s huge! But I love it, especially since I usually dress in all black. This will add some flair.


----------



## Shelby33

It's called The Darling Hobo! I just got one in wine @jennalovesbags


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I’m not sure actually. I think it was just listed as a hobo. It’s huge! But I love it, especially since I usually dress in all black. This will add some flair.


I love it!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> It's called The Darling Hobo! I just got one in wine @jennalovesbags



Well, that makes sense! Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> She’s here and so pretty! A little dry so I conditioned her and will do another coat later. The color is a little brighter in person but another dark day here in NY.
> 
> View attachment 4766005
> View attachment 4766006


Love it!! Especially the lining lol


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> She’s here and so pretty! A little dry so I conditioned her and will do another coat later. The color is a little brighter in person but another dark day here in NY.
> 
> View attachment 4766005
> View attachment 4766006


Yay!!! Glad you love it Jenna


----------



## jennalovesbags

Look what came today!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> Look what came today!
> 
> View attachment 4770379


I love it!!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Look what came today!
> 
> View attachment 4770379


Congrats!!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Look what came today!
> 
> View attachment 4770379


Nice! Is the lining black and white floral?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Nice! Is the lining black and white floral?


Yes.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Nice! Is the lining black and white floral?



Yes


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Yes.





jennalovesbags said:


> Yes


Thanks. What a good find! Was this the first lining used in the MAC?


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Look what came today!
> 
> View attachment 4770379


Beautiful! How do you like it?


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> Look what came today!
> 
> View attachment 4770379


Love Jenna!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful! How do you like it?



It’s in excellent condition! I’ve had lots of MACs before but always sold them to purchase other things.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> It’s in excellent condition! I’ve had lots of MACs before but always sold them to purchase other things.


That's great!!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Look what came today!
> 
> View attachment 4770379


Oh! I was looking for this post again. What's the interior? Is it CC lining, by chance? I really like the finished tassels!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh! I was looking for this post again. What's the interior? Is it CC lining, by chance? I really like the finished tassels!


I *think* the short finished tassels either had black and white floral, or blue and white stripes. Not sure.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I *think* the short finished tassels either had black and white floral, or blue and white stripes. Not sure.


Yes, b/w floral. I’d love something with CC lining sometime!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I *think* the short finished tassels either had black and white floral, or blue and white stripes. Not sure.





jennalovesbags said:


> Yes, b/w floral. I’d love something with CC lining sometime!


I guess I'll have to get 2 MACs then. Darn!


----------



## jennalovesbags

look what came today! She’s so cute. I’ve regretting selling my FIG for years so I’m thrilled to have this. Plus I’ve been under the weather for a few days. Thanks, @Carrieshaver!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I have one more bag on the way and some  duster bags. That may be it for awhile unless a Nikki in FIG appears.


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> look what came today! She’s so cute. I’ve regretting selling my FIG for years so I’m thrilled to have this. Plus I’ve been under the weather for a few days. Thanks, @Carrieshaver!
> 
> View attachment 4772806



Hope you’re feeling better! And cute bag! Sometimes we have to settle for alternative until our hg bag comes around.




jennalovesbags said:


> I have one more bag on the way and some  duster bags. That may be it for awhile unless a Nikki in FIG appears.



Yay excited to see what you got!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> look what came today! She’s so cute. I’ve regretting selling my FIG for years so I’m thrilled to have this. Plus I’ve been under the weather for a few days. Thanks, @Carrieshaver!
> 
> View attachment 4772806


Awe I hope you love it!!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I have one more bag on the way and some  duster bags. That may be it for awhile unless a Nikki in FIG appears.


What is on the way?


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> look what came today! She’s so cute. I’ve regretting selling my FIG for years so I’m thrilled to have this. Plus I’ve been under the weather for a few days. Thanks, @Carrieshaver!
> 
> View attachment 4772806


I really want to try one of these...


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> What is on the way?



a middle school black Nikki. It has the x lining, so I’m hoping the leather is like the other one I have! Which is SO nice. I got it for $40 on PM.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I really want to try one of these...



There aren’t a lot out there for some reason. Not sure why...


----------



## jennalovesbags

Middle school Nikki arrived today! The leather is a bit thinner than I expected, but still nice. I’ll conditioner her later too. And a bonus photo of Cooper who wanted to be included

.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> Middle school Nikki arrived today! The leather is a bit thinner than I expected, but still nice. I’ll conditioner her later too. And a bonus photo of Cooper who wanted to be included
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777176
> View attachment 4777177


Looks good! What lining is it inside the bag?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Carrieshaver said:


> Looks good! What lining is it inside the bag?



the X lining. My other is a sample and slightly thicker with brass hardware (which I prefer).


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> look what came today! She’s so cute. I’ve regretting selling my FIG for years so I’m thrilled to have this. Plus I’ve been under the weather for a few days. Thanks, @Carrieshaver!
> 
> View attachment 4772806


nice
reminds me of a lambskin botkier bag I had
glad to see this subforum active again


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Middle school Nikki arrived today! The leather is a bit thinner than I expected, but still nice. I’ll conditioner her later too. And a bonus photo of Cooper who wanted to be included
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777176
> View attachment 4777177


Congrats @jennalovesbags !  BTW, your fur baby Cooper is so darn cute!!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Congrats @jennalovesbags !  BTW, your fur baby Cooper is so darn cute!!!!


And he knows it! Thank you!


----------



## jennalovesbags

As always, the lighting in my apt is terrible, but here’s my new OS mini Nikki! It’s definitely more orange than coral, so not sure what color it actually is.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> As always, the lighting in my apt is terrible, but here’s my new OS mini Nikki! It’s definitely more orange than coral, so not sure what color it adorably is.
> 
> View attachment 4805337


I love it!!   What a great pop of color!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Actually, not adorably. Thanks autocorrect.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Actually, not adorably. Thanks autocorrect.


I hate auto correct!!


----------



## brbshopping

jennalovesbags said:


> As always, the lighting in my apt is terrible, but here’s my new OS mini Nikki! It’s definitely more orange than coral, so not sure what color it actually is.
> 
> View attachment 4805337



This colour is gorgeous!!!

I gave all my RM bags to my mum after all her Mimco & Oroton purses got stolen, but I kept one - a mini mac in lavender with gold hardware. Not sure if I'm going to rebuild but I love seeing others do so. You have great taste, Jenna!


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> As always, the lighting in my apt is terrible, but here’s my new OS mini Nikki! It’s definitely more orange than coral, so not sure what color it actually is.
> 
> View attachment 4805337


pretty color.....I would say it's not peach but could be called coral....not a real orangey orange


----------



## jennalovesbags

brbshopping said:


> This colour is gorgeous!!!
> 
> I gave all my RM bags to my mum after all her Mimco & Oroton purses got stolen, but I kept one - a mini mac in lavender with gold hardware. Not sure if I'm going to rebuild but I love seeing others do so. You have great taste, Jenna!



Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> As always, the lighting in my apt is terrible, but here’s my new OS mini Nikki! It’s definitely more orange than coral, so not sure what color it actually is.
> 
> View attachment 4805337


Doesn't seem too squished. And it's a pretty color!


----------



## Shelby33

What lining does it have? I love the color!! I have a Linea Pelle Dylan in that shade and really love it!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> What lining does it have? I love the color!! I have a Linea Pelle Dylan in that shade and really love it!



BW floral


----------



## jennalovesbags

Some better photos in the sunlight


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Some better photos in the sunlight
> 
> View attachment 4812317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812318
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812319


Love them!!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Some better photos in the sunlight
> 
> View attachment 4812317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812318
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812319


Love them...and that Coral is so pretty!  I remember seeing this once years ago at my local high end consignment shop and it took my breath away.  I didn't buy it at the time, went home to think about it...by the time I went back it was sold.  I was so bummed!!  I think had the blue and white stripe lining. Does yours have that?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Love them...and that Coral is so pretty!  I remember seeing this once years ago at my local high end consignment shop and it took my breath away.  I didn't buy it at the time, went home to think about it...by the time I went back it was sold.  I was so bummed!!  I think had the blue and white stripe lining. Does yours have that?



No, it’s bw floral. I really dislike the blue and white stripe. Only one of my bags has it and it’s looking for a new home lol


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> No, it’s bw floral. I really dislike the blue and white stripe. Only one of my bags has it and it’s looking for a new home lol


I prefer black/white floral too!!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Some better photos in the sunlight
> 
> View attachment 4812317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812318
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812319


Wow. That's a wide range of colors. Which one is true to color?


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Wow. That's a wide range of colors. Which one is true to color?



They are three different bags


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> They are three different bags


Oh! Well, that makes more sense. Oops.


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Oh! Well, that makes more sense. Oops.



Scarlet, Wine, and whatever the orange coral color is.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Added another mini to the collection. The leather is so thick and wonderful. Might need to rehome my other black Nikki.

Waiting for one more bag this Friday.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Added another mini to the collection. The leather is so thick and wonderful. Might need to rehome my other black Nikki.
> 
> Waiting for one more bag this Friday.
> 
> View attachment 4816773
> View attachment 4816774


Gorgeous!!  Can't wait to see what else you got!!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Added another mini to the collection. The leather is so thick and wonderful. Might need to rehome my other black Nikki.
> 
> Waiting for one more bag this Friday.
> 
> View attachment 4816773
> View attachment 4816774


Very nice!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Oops, clearly they both have to stay. Forgot the one I bought earlier was full-size.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Oops, clearly they both have to stay. Forgot the one I bought earlier was full-size.
> 
> View attachment 4817344


Yes they both need to stay!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Feeling pretty good about this harewood (?) beloved. It’s interesting because even the lining in the zipped pockets was definitely cream and black, not white and black. But the lining got two good scrubs so at least I feel good that it’s clean. There’s a small hole in one of the zippered pockets and I fished out a small bottle of perfume and a powder brush.

The leather has lots of character and is so soft. It took a beating too because as much as I tried to keep it dry, some parts did get pretty wet.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I was also able to straighten the handle of my black darling a little where it had broken down by shoving some paper in there. A productive morning.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> Feeling pretty good about this harewood (?) beloved. It’s interesting because even the lining in the zipped pockets was definitely cream and black, not white and black. But the lining got two good scrubs so at least I feel good that it’s clean. There’s a small hole in one of the zippered pockets and I fished out a small bottle of perfume and a powder brush.
> 
> The leather has lots of character and is so soft. It took a beating too because as much as I tried to keep it dry, some parts did get pretty wet.
> 
> View attachment 4826393


Love this color!!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Feeling pretty good about this harewood (?) beloved. It’s interesting because even the lining in the zipped pockets was definitely cream and black, not white and black. But the lining got two good scrubs so at least I feel good that it’s clean. There’s a small hole in one of the zippered pockets and I fished out a small bottle of perfume and a powder brush.
> 
> The leather has lots of character and is so soft. It took a beating too because as much as I tried to keep it dry, some parts did get pretty wet.
> 
> View attachment 4826393


Wow! Love the color and texture of this leather! Just got a Harewood MAB (at least that's what the seller called it).


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Love the color and texture of this leather! Just got a* Harewood MAB *(at least that's what the seller called it).


I would love to see that!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Love the color and texture of this leather! Just got a Harewood MAB (at least that's what the seller called it).


Exciting!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Here she is! Really like this leather. Interior is just plain dark cloth. Handles are not as dark as shown. There are some black/dark brown smudges, but they're starting to blend in almost like a patina. I think this is the most impressed I've been about an MS RM bag. Very happy!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Here she is! Really like this leather. Interior is just plain dark cloth. Handles are not as dark as shown. There are some black/dark brown smudges, but they're starting to blend in almost like a patina. I think this is the most impressed I've been about an MS RM bag. Very happy!
> View attachment 4828002
> View attachment 4828003


The leather looks beautiful, congrats!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I’m hoping to keep this thread just to my collection


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> I’m hoping to keep this thread just to my collection


Oops. Sorry. Just noticed that.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oops. Sorry. Just noticed that.


Can you post it in my thread? I had some questions about it but don't want to hijack this.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Here’s my wine getaway tote with FDL lining. I much prefer the leather on this to my wine mini Nikki.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> Here’s my wine getaway tote with FDL lining. I much prefer the leather on this to my wine mini Nikki.
> 
> View attachment 4876132


This is beautiful ❤️


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Here’s my wine getaway tote with FDL lining. I much prefer the leather on this to my wine mini Nikki.
> 
> View attachment 4876132


Congrats on your newest RM!!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Here’s my wine getaway tote with FDL lining. I much prefer the leather on this to my wine mini Nikki.
> 
> View attachment 4876132


That does look beautiful! Is the leather soft or sort of rough and glazed?


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> That does look beautiful! Is the leather soft or sort of rough and glazed?



The tote is very soft. The Nikki is pretty rough.


----------



## jennalovesbags

My wine (pretty sure) mini beloved and then a collection photo. I went back through the archives and I think the brown is brown haze rather than harewood.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> My wine (pretty sure) mini beloved and then a collection photo. I went back through the archives and I think the brown is brown haze rather than harewood.
> 
> View attachment 4952045
> View attachment 4952046


Beautiful collection!!   Do these have the leopard lining?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Beautiful collection!!   Do these have the leopard lining?


B/W floral


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> My wine (pretty sure) mini beloved and then a collection photo. I went back through the archives and I think the brown is brown haze rather than harewood.
> 
> View attachment 4952045
> View attachment 4952046


I believe all of the haze leathers had birdy lining. 
They are gorgeous!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I believe all of the haze leathers had birdy lining.
> They are gorgeous!!



You might be right


----------



## jennalovesbags

A quick pic of my new Elisha. I don’t think I’ll use the strap. The bag is smaller than I thought, which is good. And CC lining!!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> A quick pic of my new Elisha. I don’t think I’ll use the strap. The bag is smaller than I thought, which is good. And CC lining!!


It's gorgeous Jenna!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## snibor

jennalovesbags said:


> A quick pic of my new Elisha. I don’t think I’ll use the strap. The bag is smaller than I thought, which is good. And CC lining!!


Wow this is gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> A quick pic of my new Elisha. I don’t think I’ll use the strap. The bag is smaller than I thought, which is good. And CC lining!!


Beautiful bag!!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> A quick pic of my new Elisha. I don’t think I’ll use the strap. The bag is smaller than I thought, which is good. And CC lining!!


Very nice! Just took mine out and remembered why I kept it. Such a great bag. Can't go wrong with cc lining!


----------



## shesnochill

Oh my goodness. That pebbly leather Jenna! And CC lining. Beauty.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I’ve posted these elsewhere but wanted to make sure to capture here too!


----------



## shesnochill

Love rebuilding your collection with you Jenna!


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> Love rebuilding your collection with you Jenna!



Thank you! My distressed teal mini B should make an appearance today, FINALLY!!


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Thank you! My distressed teal mini B should make an appearance today, FINALLY!!



Yay!!!!


----------



## gwendolen

jennalovesbags said:


> A quick pic of my new Elisha. I don’t think I’ll use the strap. The bag is smaller than I thought, which is good. And CC lining!!


Wow! So pretty! I remember when I got into RM way back when, this was one of my wish list bags! Congrats!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Look who finally arrived! Mini B in distressed teal. It’s the one exception to my no silver rule. She’s so soft and it amazing condition. So soft.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Look who finally arrived! Mini B in distressed teal. It’s the one exception to my no silver rule. She’s so soft and it amazing condition. So soft.


Oh wow Jenna!!  I think this is my favorite bag of yours!!  Enjoy it in the best of health!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Oh wow Jenna!!  I think this is my favorite bag of yours!!  Enjoy it in the best of health!!!



Thank you! It’s so beautiful in person.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Look who finally arrived! Mini B in distressed teal. It’s the one exception to my no silver rule. She’s so soft and it amazing condition. So soft.



So pretty!!! Glad it finally made it!


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> So pretty!!! Glad it finally made it!


Thank you! Me too. Now waiting on TRR to ship.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Thank you! Me too. Now waiting on TRR to ship.



Oh yeah - you bought that pretty brown suede MAM! Hope that gets there fast!


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> Look who finally arrived! Mini B in distressed teal. It’s the one exception to my no silver rule. She’s so soft and it amazing condition. So soft.




Yay!! Looks amazing @jennalovesbags  I remember having a MAC in this combo. WAS INDEED SUPER SOFT. Enjoy!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I think I might take some glamour shots today of a few favorites. It's finally sunny here and I have a small outdoor space that works well.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> I think I might take some glamour shots today of a few favorites. It's finally sunny here and I have a small outdoor space that works well.


you're doing a good job rebuilding...how many rm bags do you have now?


----------



## jennalovesbags

sdkitty said:


> you're doing a good job rebuilding...how many rm bags do you have now?


TOO many. Most of the color names aren't exactly right but-

*Mini Beloveds:*
-Wine
-Distressed Teal
-Brown Haze
-Black

*Mini Nikkis:*
-Wine
-White
-Coral
-Cognac
-Black

*Nikkis*:
-Gray
-Eyelet brown (on its way)

*Darlings:*
-Studded brown (hobo)
-Black

*One off's- *
-Black Elisha
-Wine Getaway
-Emerald Devote
-Black Mac
-Brown Suede MAB

I've rehomed the scarlet and in the process of rehoming the deep red Nikki. We'll see how I feel about the MAB. Everyone else is staying. A few more mini nikkis to seek out!


----------



## jennalovesbags

A few glamour shots of some of my favorite bags. I definitely have a preferred color palette.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> A few glamour shots of some of my favorite bags. I definitely have a preferred color palette.


This is gorgeous!


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> A few glamour shots of some of my favorite bags. I definitely have a preferred color palette.



All beautiful! Those Mini B's though....


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> All beautiful! Those Mini B's though....



I need to take a family photo still!


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> This is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> A few glamour shots of some of my favorite bags. I definitely have a preferred color palette.


Beautiful Jenna!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Beautiful Jenna!!!


Thanks!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Eyelet brown Nikki. Love!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Eyelet brown Nikki. Love!


That's beautiful Jenna!!!  I was eyeing the white one on Depop but worry about getting it dirty.  Is this your only full sized Nikki now that you sold the wine?


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Look who finally arrived! Mini B in distressed teal. It’s the one exception to my no silver rule. She’s so soft and it amazing condition. So soft.


I love the teal leather!!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Eyelet brown Nikki. Love!


Really pretty bag!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Really pretty bag!!


Thank you!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I love the teal leather!!



It’s so, so soft! I only wish it was gold or something else for hw. But it’s keeping me from buying other things so, that’s good!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> That's beautiful Jenna!!!  I was eyeing the white one on Depop but worry about getting it dirty.  Is this your only full sized Nikki now that you sold the wine?



I have one in gray as well. I’m open to full size if a nice purple, green or FIG came along, but I prefer the mini.


----------



## Voodoo

jennalovesbags said:


> Look who finally arrived! Mini B in distressed teal. It’s the one exception to my no silver rule. She’s so soft and it amazing condition. So soft.



_*This is to die for!*_


----------



## jennalovesbags

Today I went from zero MAMs to two!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> Today I went from zero MAMs to two!


Hope you love them!


----------



## jennalovesbags

First up is a BBW MAM from our generous @Jeepgurl76! I’ve long admired basketweave and at one point, stupidly sold a MAC. She’s so beautiful! Thank you for letting me give her a new home. 

I’ve joked before that we just trade and sell bags to each other and it’s true! Carrie is enjoying the MA Hobo I bought months ago.


----------



## jennalovesbags

And the long awaited brown suede, which is stunning! The suede also makes it super lightweight. And a bonus response from my father.


----------



## laurenrr

jennalovesbags said:


> And the long awaited brown suede, which is stunning! The suede also makes it super lightweight. And a bonus response from my father.


Gorgeous bag and cutest response from your dad


----------



## jennalovesbags

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Hope you love them!


I do! I think this is a good size for me. The MABs would be too large probably. But now I really am banned unless a purple, green, or FIG Nikki comes along.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> First up is a BBW MAM from our generous @Jeepgurl76! I’ve long admired basketweave and at one point, stupidly sold a MAC. She’s so beautiful! Thank you for letting me give her a new home.
> 
> I’ve joked before that we just trade and sell bags to each other and it’s true! Carrie is enjoying the MA Hobo I bought months ago.


Carrie is seriously the best!!!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> And the long awaited brown suede, which is stunning! The suede also makes it super lightweight. And a bonus response from my father.


I love your dad's response!!  Awesome!!  Congrats Jenna, these are both so beautiful...enjoy them in the best of health!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> First up is a BBW MAM from our generous @Jeepgurl76! I’ve long admired basketweave and at one point, stupidly sold a MAC. She’s so beautiful! Thank you for letting me give her a new home.
> 
> I’ve joked before that we just trade and sell bags to each other and it’s true! Carrie is enjoying the MA Hobo I bought months ago.


So happy you love it! I absolutely love the MA Hobo .


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> First up is a BBW MAM from our generous @Jeepgurl76! I’ve long admired basketweave and at one point, stupidly sold a MAC. She’s so beautiful! Thank you for letting me give her a new home.
> 
> I’ve joked before that we just trade and sell bags to each other and it’s true! Carrie is enjoying the MA Hobo I bought months ago.





jennalovesbags said:


> And the long awaited brown suede, which is stunning! The suede also makes it super lightweight. And a bonus response from my father.



Both are beautiful!!!   Congrats! And your dad's response is great.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> And the long awaited brown suede, which is stunning! The suede also makes it super lightweight. And a bonus response from my father.


So glad you love them! Do you think you will be on the hunt for more?


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Today I went from zero MAMs to two!


Lol. I hit that smiley with the hearts and I don't even know what's in there yet.


----------



## Shelby33

Congrats on the new zombie year and the! 
I always was so curious about that GE with suede MAM, it's gorgeous, they both are!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Congrats on the new zombie year and the!
> I always was so curious about that GE with suede MAM, it's gorgeous, they both are!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Thank you!


What the Hell did I write there. 
Congrats on the new bags!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> What the Hell did I write there.
> Congrats on the new bags!!


You are hilarious! But for a second there you had me. Thought zombie was a new type of RM bag or leather.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> What the Hell did I write there.
> Congrats on the new bags!!


It's ok Shelby...it's the lack of sleep that does things to our brains!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

You're right about it being GE, @Shelby33. I didn't realize it until it was in the sun. I'm convinced all bags should be photographed outside. And now I have a tiny sun spot to do that.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I really wanted to love the brown haze Mini B, but it's too much like the scarlet leather, which I also didn't like. I'm bummed, but I also got two other brown bags in mail this week, plus my darling and other nikki lol


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I really wanted to love the brown haze Mini B, but it's too much like the scarlet leather, which I also didn't like. I'm bummed, but I also got two other brown bags in mail this week, plus my darling and other nikki lol


These things a trial and error for sure!  I've been seeing Mini B's more but it could be that I'm noticing them more because of your posts.  Let me know what color you're looking for besides FIG so I can let you know when I see it.  Plus, you want either Dash or black and white floral lining, right?  No polka dots!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> These things a trial and error for sure!  I've been seeing Mini B's more but it could be that I'm noticing them more because of your posts.  Let me know what color you're looking for besides FIG so I can let you know when I see it.  Plus, you want either Dash or black and white floral lining, right?  No polka dots!!


Definitely no polka dots. If I could find a good condition harewood, that would be ideal. The leather is so good on it! I'll inspect the others that have been posted recently. Thanks for looking out.


----------



## Antonia

Rebecca Minkoff vintage crossbody
					

Shop chrissy6877's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff  Vintage crossbody Purple  Fringe tassels on zippers  Gold zippers




					poshmark.com
				



Ok, I'll be on the lookout!!  Have you seen this purple one with dash??


----------



## jennalovesbags

Ooh I’ll look! I wish I liked glazed leather. Just got for me, except for wine.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Ooh I’ll look! I wish I liked glazed leather. Just got for me, except for wine.


Wine (bags and drinks) is good for everyone-lol!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

She’s here and she’s so beautiful! Definitely more blue IRL but hard to capture. Reminds me of the newer concord color.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> She’s here and she’s so beautiful! Definitely more blue IRL but hard to capture. Reminds me of the brewer concord color.



Gorgeous color and bag!!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> She’s here and she’s so beautiful! Definitely more blue IRL but hard to capture. Reminds me of the brewer concord color.


It's beautiful! Congrats Jenna!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> Gorgeous color and bag!!



Thanks to you!


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> She’s here and she’s so beautiful! Definitely more blue IRL but hard to capture. Reminds me of the newer concord color.
> 
> View attachment 5106933


pretty....looks like a grape color in this picture


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> She’s here and she’s so beautiful! Definitely more blue IRL but hard to capture. Reminds me of the newer concord color.
> 
> View attachment 5106933


Beautiful!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Thanks everyone! Now just to find a FIG and something in green. Also just bought another devote. Photo to come!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> She’s here and she’s so beautiful! Definitely more blue IRL but hard to capture. Reminds me of the newer concord color.
> 
> View attachment 5106933


Really pretty I love it!


----------



## jennalovesbags

sdkitty said:


> pretty....looks like a grape color in this picture



It does in the photo but quite blue in person. I’ll try to get a more accurate photo over the weekend!


----------



## Shelby33

@jennalovesbags ,how do you like the Darling?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> @jennalovesbags ,how do you like the Darling?



I think I prefer the darling hobo. Not sure I need more than one of either though.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I think I prefer the darling hobo. Not sure I need more than one of either though.


Yeah I have one darling in burgundy, it's easier than nikki to use. I'd probably only get another one if I found one in distressed black.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Sharing an updated mini B family photo. I was on the fence about the brown haze. While I don’t love the haze leather, the color itself has grown on me. The black and the wine are such staples. I wish the distressed teal had gold hw but it’s SO SOFT.


----------



## jennalovesbags

A beautiful green Nikki from @Haughty and a better photo of my purple Nikki. Now that I have a green Nikki I’m going to rehome my devotes. The style just isn’t for me.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Sharing an updated mini B family photo. I was on the fence about the brown haze. While I don’t love the haze leather, the color itself has grown on me. The black and the wine are such staples. I wish the distressed teal had gold hw but it’s SO SOFT.


You don't think the haze leather is soft? 
Your bags are beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> A beautiful green Nikki from @Haughty and a better photo of my purple Nikki. Now that I have a green Nikki I’m going to rehome my devotes. The style just isn’t for me.
> 
> View attachment 5181953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181954


That purple is so saturated!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> You don't think the haze leather is soft?
> Your bags are beautiful!


My brown haze one is not. And the top flat is more matte than the rest of the bag. But I use brown bags the most, so I'm hanging onto it.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> That purple is so saturated!!


It really is! It was worth waiting for.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Overdue for an update. Here’s a new mini B with dash lining. Just slightly more blue in person.



	

		
			
		

		
	
then a pile of wine-ish colored bags. I know for sure the mini Nikki and the Mini B are wine. The MAC is ruby. I think the full size Nikki is deep red.



Will try to take better pictures when we’re not in the depths of winter haha


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Overdue for an update. Here’s a new mini B with dash lining. Just slightly more blue in person.
> 
> View attachment 5305213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then a pile of wine-ish colored bags. I know for sure the mini Nikki and the Mini B are wine. The MAC is ruby. I think the full size Nikki is deep red.
> View attachment 5305216
> 
> 
> Will try to take better pictures when we’re not in the depths of winter haha



Love your red/wine pile!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Overdue for an update. Here’s a new mini B with dash lining. Just slightly more blue in person.
> 
> View attachment 5305213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then a pile of wine-ish colored bags. I know for sure the mini Nikki and the Mini B are wine. The MAC is ruby. I think the full size Nikki is deep red.
> View attachment 5305216
> 
> 
> Will try to take better pictures when we’re not in the depths of winter haha


Yes, nice Minkie pile!!!


----------



## Sassy

jennalovesbags said:


> Overdue for an update. Here’s a new mini B with dash lining. Just slightly more blue in person.
> 
> View attachment 5305213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then a pile of wine-ish colored bags. I know for sure the mini Nikki and the Mini B are wine. The MAC is ruby. I think the full size Nikki is deep red.
> View attachment 5305216
> 
> 
> Will try to take better pictures when we’re not in the depths of winter haha


All the wine’ish colors look so rich! Perfect for the cooler seasons!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Sassy said:


> All the wine’ish colors look so rich! Perfect for the cooler seasons!


I know. It’s my all time favorite!


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Overdue for an update. Here’s a new mini B with dash lining. Just slightly more blue in person.
> 
> View attachment 5305213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then a pile of wine-ish colored bags. I know for sure the mini Nikki and the Mini B are wine. The MAC is ruby. I think the full size Nikki is deep red.
> View attachment 5305216
> 
> 
> Will try to take better pictures when we’re not in the depths of winter haha


nice collection....looks like you're successful at rebuilding 
I have a bag coming in a shade of purple- believe it will be plum.  makes a good neutral


----------



## jennalovesbags

sdkitty said:


> nice collection....looks like you're successful at rebuilding
> I have a bag coming in a shade of purple- believe it will be plum.  makes a good neutral


Slowly but surely! I think I probably have everything I “need,” but will always be on the search for great Nikkis and still need to try to rehab a mini B.


----------



## sdkitty

jennalovesbags said:


> Slowly but surely! I think I probably have everything I “need,” but will always be on the search for great Nikkis and still need to try to rehab a mini B.


so you have a mini B that needs rehab?
I have everything I "need" too but I like getting something new, esp. if it's a bargain....seems to be in my blood.


----------



## Shelby33

Amazing collection! 
What is the texture like on your deep red? I'm wondering if the wine mini Nikki I have is actually deep red. The leather is completely different from my wine bags.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Amazing collection!
> What is the texture like on your deep red? I'm wondering if the wine mini Nikki I have is actually deep red. The leather is completely different from my wine bags.


Its not glazed at all. I'll try to take a photo at some point outside... so snowy right now


----------



## jennalovesbags

Here’s my latest! Royal mini Nikki with FDL lining.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Here’s my latest! Royal mini Nikki with FDL lining.
> 
> View attachment 5422260



Oo gorgeous! I love the color!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I have one more new bag to add here. Will try tomorrow!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Here’s my latest! Royal mini Nikki with FDL lining.
> 
> View attachment 5422260


I love that color!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sassy

jennalovesbags said:


> Here’s my latest! Royal mini Nikki with FDL lining.
> 
> View attachment 5422260


Beautiful color! and that FDL lining


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Here’s my latest! Royal mini Nikki with FDL lining.
> 
> View attachment 5422260


Gorgeous, how do you like it?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Gorgeous, how do you like it?


it's really lovely! I don't use blues that often, but felt like I needed it!


----------



## jennalovesbags

MAM with birdie lining


----------



## andral5

jennalovesbags said:


> MAM with birdie lining


Su-perb!! And looks like new.
How is it wearing it without a shoulder strap? Handles fit well on the shoulder?


----------



## jennalovesbags

andral5 said:


> Su-perb!! And looks like new.
> How is it wearing it without a shoulder strap? Handles fit well on the shoulder?



Thanks! There is a strap but I’m not using it. I will usually hand carry, but it does fit over the shoulder for me. Not quite new- did some touch ups with leather polish, but I’ve been wanting a true red for awhile.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Thanks! There is a strap but I’m not using it. I will usually hand carry, but it does fit over the shoulder for me. Not quite new- did some touch ups with leather polish, but I’ve been wanting a true red for awhile.


It's beautiful Jenna!  Congrats!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> It's beautiful Jenna!  Congrats!!!


Thank you!


----------

